# Club3D Intros DisplayPort to HDMI 4K-120Hz Adapter



## btarunr (Jun 16, 2020)

Club 3D is proud to open up a new chapter for adapters which convert DisplayPort to HDMI with our brandnew CAC-1085 DisplayPort 1.4 to HDMI 4K120Hz HDR Active Adapter M/F. This adapter uses DisplayPort 1.4 DSC video compression technology to reach the new resolutions/refresh rates. Highly requested by users all around the world and industry leading companies in IT and AV, this new adapter is the perfect solution to bring 4K with astonishing 120Hz to the latest big size TVs and Displays with HDMI 2.1 inputs.

CAC-1085 is following the tradition of Club 3D bringing new technologies to the market at an early stage and set new milestones, like we did with our CAC-1070 (DisplayPort 1.2 to HDMI 4K60Hz Active Adapter M/F) in 2016 and CAC-1080 (DP 1.4 to HDMI 2.0b, adding additional HDR functionality) in 2018.
The first delivery of CAC-1085 is planned to reach our warehouse by end of June. In the week to follow the adapter should be available worldwide.



 

 

 




For more information about the product please read below information, click on the item code link or get in touch with your Club 3D contact to find out the details about pricing and exact availability.

*NEW Club 3D DisplayPort 1.4 to HDMI 4K120Hz HDR Active Adapter M/F*
The Club 3D CAC-1085 is the perfect solution to connect to any HDMI 4K120Hz ready displays. If you have a DisplayPort 1.4 ready PC or any other device that lacks the new HDMI 4K120Hz specification, the Club3D CAC-1085 will be the simple way to upgrade your device and connect to your new TV.
With its DP1.4 DSC video compression technology, this adapter is able to convert DP1.4 video signals to HDMI 2.1, supporting video display resolutions up to 8K (7680 x 4320)@60Hz and creating life like colors and movements with HDR giving users the ultimate visual experience. The Adapter is powered thru an USB Type C to USB Type A cable (provided with the product).

Features: 
Compliant with VESA DisplayPort v1.4 Specification
Compliant with HDMI v2.1 Specification
Support HDCP 1.4 and HDCP2.2
Support DSC v1.2a and backward compatible with the former version
Support Max. resolution/refresh rates up to 4k@120Hz
Support Dynamic HDR
Sound Support 5.1-7.1
Applications: 
For the host device like laptop, desktop, video converter adaptor, docking station, projector, gaming and display system like TV, digital signage, VR/AR system.
Perfect for Host Devices which are featured with the DP1.4 graphic card that supports DP video signal output for gaming, commercial applications.

Supported resolutions: 
Support Max. resolution/timing up to 4k@120Hz
OS Support: All
This product is SPECIFICALLY designed to work with the latest Graphics Processing Units (GPU's) which supports DSC 1.2: 
At the time of printing, these are the supported GPUs.: 
AMD NAVI: RX5700, RX5600XT, RX5700XT, RADEON VII, RX5500XT.
NVIDIA TURING RTX : TITAN RTX, RTX 2080, RTX 2070, RTX 2060
QUADRO : RTX8000, RTX6000, RTX5000, RTX4000, RTX3000 MOBILE
Intel Gen11 based: Ice Lake, Iris Plus Graphics, UHD Graphics
For more information, visit the product page.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Uskompuf (Jun 16, 2020)

This will be great for 4k 120hz PC gaming on LG OLED.


----------



## LocutusH (Jun 16, 2020)

So we dont need to wait for HDMI 2.1 videocards anymore? Interesting. Its just a year late or so.

I wonder if this Club3D product be actually purchaseable, or just another announced product that we will never see.


----------



## R00kie (Jun 16, 2020)

I don't see any mention of VRR being supported?
Since the LG OLED's have that feature, it would be nice to know whether it works through this.


----------



## laszlo (Jun 16, 2020)

no RGB? than is worthless ..


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Supports 8K@60Hz too.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 16, 2020)

Am I the only one noticing the very conspicuous absence of "HDMI 2.1" in this? Is it not compliant? Is it a hacked-together solution that is just compliant enough to work, but not enough to use the branding? This feels a bit disconcerting ...


----------



## AnarchoPrimitiv (Jun 16, 2020)

I tweeted to club3d to ask them if this adapter supports variable refresh rate and I will report back as soon as they answer.  Hopefully they will, I only have a Twitter account because I signed up for giveaway a few years ago and have only used it twice for support reasons like this, so hopefully they don't think it's a bot or something. 



Valantar said:


> Am I the only one noticing the very conspicuous absence of "HDMI 2.1" in this? Is it not compliant? Is it a hacked-together solution that is just compliant enough to work, but not enough to use the branding? This feels a bit disconcerting ...



"ith its DP1.4 DSC video compression technology, this adapter is able to convert DP1.4 video signals to HDMI 2.1..."

The actual text of the press release specifies "HDMI 2.1", did you just look at the graphics or are you specifically looking for the visual logo of HDMI?


----------



## Valantar (Jun 16, 2020)

AnarchoPrimitiv said:


> I tweeted to club3d to ask them if this adapter supports variable refresh rate and I will report back as soon as they answer.  Hopefully they will, I only have a Twitter account because I signed up for giveaway a few years ago and have only used it twice for support reasons like this, so hopefully they don't think it's a bot or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did read, I just didn't read that far down  Tbh, I was expecting everything below the fold to be yet another me-too overly braggy listing of bog-standard features, and I certainly wasn't expecting a core feature like that to be hidden that far down in the text. Still, very weird to not use HDMI 2.1 and instead use some weird non-standard "HDMI 4k120Hz HDR" branding in the pictures.


----------



## resadent (Jun 16, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> I don't see any mention of VRR being supported?
> Since the LG OLED's have that feature, it would be nice to know whether it works through this.


I'm afraid not. See this: https://insights.club-3d.com/thread/hdmi-2-1-to-displayport-1-4/ at the bottom of the page.


----------



## InVasMani (Jun 16, 2020)

So in theory a GTX980 with display port could use this adapter on a 4K 120Hz display?


----------



## Cybrshrk (Jun 17, 2020)

Uskompuf said:


> This will be great for 4k 120hz PC gaming on LG OLED.



With new video cards set to launch in September I find my interest in this exact device has come and gone. I wish they were around a year ago when I was stuck with HDMI 2.0b but I'm already prepped to move to new gpu and sold my 2080ti already to get the maximum back before the price drops. 

If you're not planning to upgrade I guess this could be nice only problem is the need for 4k/120 also comes with the demands of 4k/120 and nothing not even my 2080ti could come close to fulfilling that need.


----------



## resadent (Jun 17, 2020)

Cybrshrk said:


> With new video cards set to launch in September I find my interest in this exact device has come and gone. I wish they were around a year ago when I was stuck with HDMI 2.0b but I'm already prepped to move to new gpu and sold my 2080ti already to get the maximum back before the price drops.
> 
> *If you're not planning to upgrade I guess this could be nice only problem is the need for 4k/120 also comes with the demands of 4k/120 and nothing not even my 2080ti could come close to fulfilling that need.*


Not only 4k120, but you can't even do full 4:4:4 chroma 10bit 4k60 with HDMI 2.0b. Also input lag is lower at the same framerate 4k120 vs 4k60.


----------



## Stry (Jun 17, 2020)

I have their DP 1.4 cables. What a dream they are to work with, and I can't recommend them enough. This is not something I need, but if I did, I wouldn't even think twice, personally. Its nice when a company gives a sh!t about the products they put out.


----------



## orionbg (Jul 5, 2020)

VRR (G-Sync/FreeSync) is part of the HDMI 2.1 specification! If a certain device does not support VRR it is not HDMI 2.1 compliant. This is why Club 3D removed HDMI 2.1 from the spec sheet on their web site and are only specifying it as a Displayport 1.4 to HDMI 4K 120Hz


----------



## ARF (Jul 5, 2020)

But why is it male-to-female and not straight-forward male-to-male ?


----------



## Valantar (Jul 5, 2020)

ARF said:


> But why is it male-to-female and not straight-forward male-to-male ?


Because it doesn't lock users into a fixed cable length or other built-in limitations? Leaving the adapter as standalone as possible is great for flexibility.


----------



## ARF (Jul 5, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Because it doesn't lock users into a fixed cable length or other built-in limitations? Leaving the adapter as standalone as possible is great for flexibility.




Or it's simply under-engineered.
The red cross is not needed then:


----------



## Valantar (Jul 5, 2020)

ARF said:


> Or it's simply under-engineered.
> The red cross is not needed then:
> 
> View attachment 161246


Of course it is. Asking users to potentially buy two cables and an adapter is silly. Expecting users wanting to connect a HDMI device to have or buy a HDMI cable is reasonable. Besides, you will be buying this specifically if you have a DP output and want HDMI - so it having a DP plug is a natural fit. It is a unidirectional adapter after all, meant to convert your DP output (both signalling and physical interface) to HDMI. To do so necessitates a DP plug. Sure, you could argue that necessitates an adapter for mDP, but mDP has been dead for years. Also, DP cables are more expensive than HDMI cables (despite being royalty free; that's economies of scale for you), so only needing to buy the cheaper cable is good. If you're insinuating it should plug directly in, that would be concerning as it would put a lot of stress on the port, potentially breaking it. It is neither over nor under-engineered, it does precisely what it is supposed to do in a simple and functional way, while allowing for the near maximum of user freedom (for which the choice of HDMI cable is obviously the most important part).


----------



## ARF (Jul 5, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Of course it is. Asking users to potentially buy two cables and an adapter is silly. Expecting users wanting to connect a HDMI device to have or buy a HDMI cable is reasonable. Besides, you will be buying this specifically if you have a DP output and want HDMI - so it having a DP plug is a natural fit. It is a unidirectional adapter after all, meant to convert your DP output (both signalling and physical interface) to HDMI. To do so necessitates a DP plug. Sure, you could argue that necessitates an adapter for mDP, but mDP has been dead for years. Also, DP cables are more expensive than HDMI cables (despite being royalty free; that's economies of scale for you), so only needing to buy the cheaper cable is good. If you're insinuating it should plug directly in, that would be concerning as it would put a lot of stress on the port, potentially breaking it. It is neither over nor under-engineered, it does precisely what it is supposed to do in a simple and functional way, while allowing for the near maximum of user freedom (for which the choice of HDMI cable is obviously the most important part).




You are assuming that the user will have a TV sitting 5 metres away from his graphics card, and that user won't use his GC's HDMI port.
Fixed cable length on the DP side is OK, while on the HDMI side the user is supposed to select whatever he chooses or likes.

WTH? Just have it both ends male and use it as a cable at least 2 metres in length.
It will be easier for the user.

This is for niche - someone who needs Eyefinity triple displays, for instance, and his GC's 3 DP and only 1 HDMI port is not OK.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 6, 2020)

ARF said:


> You are assuming that the user will have a TV sitting 5 metres away from his graphics card


What? I am the one here advocating that the user can choose their own cable length! How am I assuming anything at all? It could be 0.5m or 10m - it would still work, just get a suitable HDMI cable! You are the one making assumptions about people's use cases here, not me.


ARF said:


> and that user won't use his GC's HDMI port.


... who would buy this if their GPU already had a HDMI 2.1 port? The whole point of this is adding 2.1 support to GPUs that lack it.



ARF said:


> Fixed cable length on the DP side is OK, while on the HDMI side the user is supposed to select whatever he chooses or likes.


Exactly! The DP cable is only there to relieve the port, so it doesn't need any length, and the user then gets to choose how long a HDMI cable they want/need - or even use one they already own, saving some money. 


ARF said:


> WTH? Just have it both ends male and use it as a cable at least 2 metres in length.
> It will be easier for the user.


So you want to force users with this hooked up to a TV to deal with storing a bunch of thick excess cabling in their TV stand or HiFi rack? Brilliant, real user friendly. And how about anyone needing a longer cable? They would need to find a HDMI 2.1 extension rather than just a cable. How easy and cheap is that, compared to just buying a long but otherwise normal cable? Obviously both more difficult and expensive.



ARF said:


> This is for niche - someone who needs Eyefinity triple displays, for instance, and his GC's 3 DP and only 1 HDMI port is not OK.


No. See above. That is not the main use case for this.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2020)

How'd I miss this?

I have one of these on order.  They are hard as hell to find right now.  Mine is shipping from Amazon Poland...  which is kind of amazing as that's literally the only one on earth I could find as of 4 days ago.  It should be here Friday.

I will post a review when I get it, with my B9 OLED.  And I'm using a 3 meter club3d HDMI 2.1 cable, for reference.  That's already arrived.



gdallsk said:


> I don't see any mention of VRR being supported?



It's not officially.  That will be part of my review, to see if I can make it work (It's also not officially supported on my b9 OLED TV, but works fine with CRU).



Valantar said:


> Am I the only one noticing the very conspicuous absence of "HDMI 2.1" in this? Is it not compliant? Is it a hacked-together solution that is just compliant enough to work, but not enough to use the branding? This feels a bit disconcerting ...



I've actually been on a club3d wait list to get this thing and tracking it's development for months, it is certainly HDMI 2.1.  I can even tell you the realtek converter chip they use if you want.



orionbg said:


> VRR (G-Sync/FreeSync) is part of the HDMI 2.1 specification!



It's an optional component, not a mandatory part.



resadent said:


> I'm afraid not. See this: https://insights.club-3d.com/thread/hdmi-2-1-to-displayport-1-4/ at the bottom of the page.



There are actually mixed signs it might be working, just janky as all get out.  I'm going to investigate it well, you can be sure.



orionbg said:


> This is why Club 3D removed HDMI 2.1 from the spec sheet on their web site and are only specifying it as a Displayport 1.4 to HDMI 4K 120Hz



It might have more to do with the fact they literally do not have a HDMI license or pay an adopter fee, at all. 

Not that it really matters.  There literally isn't a cert process for hdmi 2.1 parts yet, only TVs/input sinks, so they couldn't get it if they wanted it.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 21, 2020)

It arrives tomorrow, and aparently came from Poland rather than Italy:



			https://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking.html?AWB=1625089712&brand=DHL
		


Would have been here today but they sent it to Seattle instead of Olympia, lol.  Still decent delivery speed for intl.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 21, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> It arrives tomorrow, and aparently came from Poland rather than Italy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look forward to reading your review of it.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2020)

Long story short, I have it, but am holding off on a review until Club3D has a chance to fix some bugs.

Out of the box it really doesn't work well with Radeon GPUs, at least.  Not sure if it's a brand issue or if LG just falsely advertised my TV as HDMI 2.1 compatible, or the part doesn't work.  So many things to diagnose.


----------



## skizzo (Jul 27, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Long story short, I have it, but am holding off on a review until Club3D has a chance to fix some bugs.
> 
> Out of the box it really doesn't work well with Radeon GPUs, at least.  Not sure if it's a brand issue or if LG just falsely advertised my TV as HDMI 2.1 compatible, or the part doesn't work.  So many things to diagnose.



I'd like to hear more context on this when you have a chance. The specific equipment you used namely the GPU, TV / monitor, the length and type and/or brand of cable(s) for connecting GPU and display

I too have an RX 5700 XT (going by your listed system specs) and would very likely purchase this adapter to go with a new TV purchase like LG's 48" CX OLED which can do 4K 120HZ. As everything being advertised in good faith, on paper that setup should perform just as expected. I noticed they had a mentioning of specific length and type of cable, so it seems important to make sure you are not using a standard HDMI 2.0 (2.0b) cable which wouldn't have the bandwidth required. Makes total sense to me of course. Also it seems many TV's are finicky with needing a specific  "mode" enabled to ensure some or all of their inputs are able to accept the full bandwidth they are advertised at. Just some two cents stuff there, but I know it's basic stuff that most all ready know.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 27, 2020)

skizzo said:


> I'd like to hear more context on this when you have a chance. The specific equipment you used namely the GPU, TV / monitor, the length and type and/or brand of cable(s) for connecting GPU and display
> 
> I too have an RX 5700 XT (going by your listed system specs) and would very likely purchase this adapter to go with a new TV purchase like LG's 48" CX OLED which can do 4K 120HZ. As everything being advertised in good faith, on paper that setup should perform just as expected. I noticed they had a mentioning of specific length and type of cable, so it seems important to make sure you are not using a standard HDMI 2.0 (2.0b) cable which wouldn't have the bandwidth required. Makes total sense to me of course. Also it seems many TV's are finicky with needing a specific  "mode" enabled to ensure some or all of their inputs are able to accept the full bandwidth they are advertised at. Just some two cents stuff there, but I know it's basic stuff that most all ready know.



I used an LG B9, and a club3D 2m hdmi 2.1 cable as advised by them.  No other inbetweens or added cabling.  Using PC-mode on input 4 (others were tried too).

Furthermore, it works with a GTX 1060.  Sadly, the issue is in AMDs drivers at this time.

I want to do a full writeup still but am waiting in hope AMD responds to my bug report.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 28, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I used an LG B9, and a club3D 2m hdmi 2.1 cable as advised by them.  No other inbetweens or added cabling.  Using PC-mode on input 4 (others were tried too).
> 
> Furthermore, it works with a GTX 1060.  Sadly, the issue is in AMDs drivers at this time.
> 
> I want to do a full writeup still but am waiting in hope AMD responds to my bug report.


What were you trying to test with the AMD GPU? Just UHD120Hz support, or VRR and other features? LG has been quite explicit in saying those TVs support only G-sync (i.e. they don't conform to FreeSync over HDMI requirements), so I would assume this applies even to an AMD GPU using a 2.1 adapter. That raises an interesting question though: is it at all possible for an adapter like this to adapt VESA DP VRR to HDMI 2.1 VRR? Or would the GPU need to support this natively regardless of the adapter?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 29, 2020)

Valantar said:


> What were you trying to test with the AMD GPU? Just UHD120Hz support, or VRR and other features? LG has been quite explicit in saying those TVs support only G-sync (i.e. they don't conform to FreeSync over HDMI requirements), so I would assume this applies even to an AMD GPU using a 2.1 adapter. That raises an interesting question though: is it at all possible for an adapter like this to adapt VESA DP VRR to HDMI 2.1 VRR? Or would the GPU need to support this natively regardless of the adapter?



I can make freesync work on HDMI 2.0, but no, never even got to testing it on the AMD card.  It just won't show the resolutions in the EDID.  Nothing over 4K 60hz.

And gsync fails on the nvidia side even if forced with CRU, so I would not get my hopes up.


----------



## Gaby_64@live.ca (Sep 1, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I used an LG B9, and a club3D 2m hdmi 2.1 cable as advised by them.  No other inbetweens or added cabling.  Using PC-mode on input 4 (others were tried too).
> 
> Furthermore, it works with a GTX 1060.  Sadly, the issue is in AMDs drivers at this time.
> 
> I want to do a full writeup still but am waiting in hope AMD responds to my bug report.




how about now?


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 2, 2020)

Gaby_64@live.ca said:


> how about now?



Never heard back.  Am on the Radeon 20.5.1 drivers as of now with hardware scheduling.  Is there something that's changed that's worth investigating?  Because as of 20.7.1 or something the bug was still there.  Never tried anything later.

I didn't even bother with the full review out of sheer dissapointment, frankly. (with AMD more than Club3d)

EDIT:  Just tested 20.8.3.  Still unable to use the adapter above 4k@60hz.  Useless.


----------



## Gaby_64@live.ca (Sep 2, 2020)

I have one on the way, I will be testing with a Radeon VII and an LG C9 65"


----------



## sector-z (Jun 8, 2022)

Can you guy please post a update ? It worked with a AMD or not ?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 9, 2022)

sector-z said:


> Can you guy please post a update ? It worked with a AMD or not ?


Sorry, never got it working on AMD.  Only briefly on nvidia.  Adapter in general is real hit and miss support wise from gpu vendors.


----------



## sector-z (Jun 9, 2022)

Ok . Do you think it will work if it only for the sound ? Exemple 6900 XT Displayport with Club3D adapter to HDMI sound bar ?


----------



## Valantar (Jun 9, 2022)

sector-z said:


> Ok . Do you think it will work if it only for the sound ? Exemple 6900 XT Displayport with Club3D adapter to HDMI sound bar ?


Why not just use the native HDMI 2.1 port on the 6900 XT?


----------



## sector-z (Jun 9, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Why not just use the native HDMI 2.1 port on the 6900 XT?


Because the port is used for a LG C1 Oled. The Computer cannot see the Bar excepted in Stereo connected by EARC to the TV. So I need to connect the soundbar Direct at the computer for DolbyAtmos ect


----------



## Valantar (Jun 9, 2022)

sector-z said:


> Because the port is used for a LG C1 Oled. The Computer cannot see the Bar excepted in Stereo connected by EARC to the TV. So I need to connect the soundbar Direct at the computer for DolbyAtmos ect


Then you shouldn't need a HDMI 2.1 adapter for that, most likely any passive DP to HDMI adapter will work fine.


----------



## sector-z (Jun 9, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Then you shouldn't need a HDMI 2.1 adapter for that, most likely any passive DP to HDMI adapter will work fine.


Ok I wanted to go with the best and a Active cable, for not having problem or lag ect. You have already try 1 cable for display and anothers for the sound from the video card ?


----------



## Valantar (Jun 9, 2022)

sector-z said:


> Ok I wanted to go with the best and a Active cable, for not having problem or lag ect. You have already try 1 cable for display and anothers for the sound from the video card ?


"Best" is a rather strange way of putting this - an active cable can do more complex signal conversions than a passive cable, but it isn't "better", it's just a different thing. Unless you need HDMI 2.1-specific features, any passive 2.0 adapter will work just fine. Many devices support eARC on HDMI 2.0 devices despite it being introduced with 2.1. And passive cables literally _can't_ introduce lag into the display chain, as they don't process the signal. Active cables shouldn't either, but theoretically they can.

I haven't used a setup like that with high bandwidth cabling, but as long as the system recognizes the second cable as an audio output it shouldn't cause problems (barring any shenanigans from device makers, of course).


----------



## sector-z (Jun 9, 2022)

Valantar said:


> but as long as the system recognizes the second cable as an audio output it shouldn't cause problems (barring any shenanigans from device makers, of course).



Yes that why I ask because I don't know if it possible, I never see that on internet


----------



## Valantar (Jun 9, 2022)

sector-z said:


> Yes that why I ask because I don't know if it possible, I never see that on internet


It's not really the type of thing people post about - if it works, it's the most obvious thing ever, after all. Just plug in the cables and off you go. If it doesn't work, it doesn't work, and you look elsewhere.


Edit: looking around a bit, it seems like passive adapters top out at HDMI 1.4 - but they are also dirt cheap. If I were you, I would get one of those and try it. Worst case scenario you're out something like $10, though you might even be able to return it if it doesn't work, depending on where you buy it from and where you live.


----------

